# Be My Parent



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Are the photos on the profiles real? I know some of the children on be my parent are meant to be on there because they have seemingly been difficult to place but looking at some of the profiles I can't see how.

When can you get a login for this site? We are just about to start our homestudy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Yes, the photos are generally the real child but can often be well out of date!  The profiles are there to 'sell' a child and get people interested, its not until you read the full cpr and your SW speaks to the family finder for the child that you really find out the issues and why they are considered 'hard to place'.
You have to subscribe to the online bit and the newspaper which at the start of HS isn't really worth doing.  I'd wait until you are approved as no one can consider you really until then.  Are you with a LA or VA?  A LA will want you to wait for a minimum of 3 months before looking elsewhere anyway to give them time to find you a child off their books.
Good luck
OT


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi you can get a login for be my parent once you subscribe they will check with your agency to make sure you have CRB etc


the pics are real, but once you get the child's CPR it is often a very different story
best of luck


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a gorgeous little one year old girl on there, I think I have fallen in love. I guess I am just jumping the gun   

I'm with my local authority.


----------

